# Welche Distribution



## Taigatrommel (17. November 2003)

Wer kann mir helfen?
Ich bin auf der suche nacher einer "guten" Linux Distribution. Aber nur welche? So richtige Ahnung habe ich von Linux nicht. Was sagt ihr zu Debian? Sinvoll? Oder sollte man sein Wissen erst einmal mit SUSE & Co. ausbauen? Was ist eigentlich das Besondere an RedHat? Ist das sowas wie SUSE? 
Vielen Dank die (hoffentlich) zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Tim C. (17. November 2003)

Müssen wir denn alle Nase lang, den elenden Glaubenskrieg von vorn beginnen ?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials70984.html


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

@Leuchte: Hast du keine Freunde?

Oder wieso nimmst du mir immer die Antworten weg?


----------

